# Dateinamen auslesen?



## Christian76 (27. Jul 2007)

Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Namen von Datein aus einem Ordner zu ermitteln?

Gruß
-Christian


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

File#listFiles

und dann in ner Schleife alle Dateien in dem Array mit File#getName ausgeben.


----------



## Christian76 (27. Jul 2007)

ich will ja nicht quengeln, aber hast du ein Beispiel?


----------



## mikachu (27. Jul 2007)

```
File folder = new File( folderPath );
for( File file : folder.listFiles() )
    System.out.println( file.getName() );

//oder
File[] files = new File( folderPath ).listfiles();
for( File file : files )
    System.out.println( file.getName() );
```

nicht so schwer, oder?

einfach mal in die javadoc's guggn, dort stehen meistens auch beispiele mit dabei


----------



## der JoJo (27. Jul 2007)

```
File f=new File("C:\\");
File file[]=f.listFiles();
for(int i=0;i!=file.length;i++)
{
	System.out.println(file[i].getName());
}
```


----------



## mikachu (27. Jul 2007)

der JoJo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> File f=new File("C:\\");
> File file[]=f.listFiles();
> for(int i=0;i!=file.length;i++)  //geht nicht !!! "file.length - 1" müsste es sein; schreib lieber "<" statt "!="
> ...



@jojo: immer das gleich mit dir :lol:


----------



## der JoJo (27. Jul 2007)

bin noch nich richtig wach 

#edit
stop, aber wach genug um zu sehen das mein quelltext geht,
nischt is mit das geht ni,
das mache ich seit meiner ersten For schleife so und das geht!
habs extra getestet!
 :noe:

#edit2
4<5 -true!
4!=5 -true!

ob ich nu < oder != schreibe, der bricht an der selben stelle ab.


----------



## @x.l (27. Jul 2007)

mika:  :toll: 

jojo:  :bloed:    :wink: 

ich find mikas lösung eleganter


----------



## der JoJo (27. Jul 2007)

hier gehts ja nich nur um eleganz, es is ja so das der mika meint, meine lösung sei falsch was aber nich stimmt!


----------



## @x.l (27. Jul 2007)

okay, ihr wart beide gut!  

mika & jojo:  :toll:


----------



## mikachu (27. Jul 2007)

man kann sich ja mal irren 
das war bestimmt der sekt :lol:  :autsch: 

aber das schreibt NIEMAND mit "!=" :!: :!:


----------



## der JoJo (27. Jul 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man kann sich ja mal irren
> das war bestimmt der sekt :lol:  :autsch:
> 
> aber das schreibt NIEMAND mit "!=" :!: :!:



in dem fall ist mein/unser ProgramierProf (richter) ein NIEMAND ebenso wie ich und fast alle die bis jetzt Tutorials zu OpenGl geschrieben haben  :wink:


----------



## mikachu (27. Jul 2007)

das mim richter glaub ich nie und nimmer...

nimm mal an, du schreibst irgendwo in deiner for-schleife, dass sich der zähler erhöhen soll.
und nun nimm mal an, dass eben dies eben erwähnte genau eins vor schluss des zählers passiert -> endlosschleife, wenn du das mit "!=" machst... dann isses sicherer und sparsamer (du spars ein zeichen ), wenn du das mit "<" machst!!!

und hier ist ein JAVA-forum, und kein C++-forum; also pass dich den gegebenheiten bitte, und abermals bitte, an  

#edit 1:
ich glaub, wir haben das thema völlig verfehlt  :autsch: 
also schluss hier


----------



## Christian76 (27. Jul 2007)

vielen Dank an euch!

Gruß
-Christian


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

Zudem ist < schneller als != (zumindest laut meinen kurztests).


```
long max = Integer.MAX_VALUE * 4L;
    	System.out.println(max);
    	long l = System.currentTimeMillis();
    	for (long i = 0; i != max; i++);
    	System.out.println(System.currentTimeMillis() - l);
    	l = System.currentTimeMillis();
    	for (long i = 0; i < max; i++);
    	System.out.println(System.currentTimeMillis() - l);
```


----------



## mikachu (27. Jul 2007)

@hobbit
und jez nochmal das gleiche mit den beiden operationen umgedreht.
also erst < und dann !=

es kommt, wie auch immer du das schreibst, das gleiche ergebnis raus...
die erste anweisung dauert länger als die zweite


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

ich weiß  . Umgedreht ist das < halt nur noch 6 Sekunden schneller im Gegensatz zu 8 Sekunden wenn != als erstes steht.


----------



## mikachu (27. Jul 2007)

jo, das aber bei 8.8Mrd :!: durchläufen 

also vernachlässigbar kleiner unterschied :meld:


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

Kommt immer auf die Anwendung und das Zielsystem an ... aber wir schweifen ab  .


----------



## mikachu (27. Jul 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... aber wir schweifen ab  .



aussage 1:
es ist *frei*tag 

aussage 2:
die gedanken sind *frei*.

if( aussage1 && aussage2 )
{
_    ich denke... also bin ich_
}

 :toll:  :applaus:  :idea:


----------



## @x.l (27. Jul 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aussage 1:
> es ist *frei*tag
> 
> aussage 2:
> ...



Wie sieht das ganze dann für Montag aus?


----------



## mikachu (27. Jul 2007)

montag ist schontag :roll:  :wink:


----------



## The_S (27. Jul 2007)

Montag? Montag ist ganz schlecht. Also so richtig schlecht. So richtig doll total ganz schlecht. Ich will jetzt erstma ins WE bevor ich mir gedanken über Montag mach.


----------



## tuxedo (27. Jul 2007)

*zustimm* noch 13min bis *feier*abend ...


----------

